# Zusammen spielen?



## Micro_Cuts (29. Februar 2012)

hallo,

kann ich eigentlich in D3 mit anderen zusammen questen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Februar 2012)

Ja. Der Multiplayer sollte eigentlich "wie bisher" funktionieren.


----------



## Davatar (29. Februar 2012)

Wobei Du vermultich mit "zusammen questen" falsche Vorstellungen hast. "Zusammen leveln" triffts da viel eher. Weil Quests waren (und werden vermutlich auch in D3) nur Randgebiet des Spiels und es gab auch nur ne Hand voll davon.


----------



## Theopa (1. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wobei Du vermultich mit "zusammen questen" falsche Vorstellungen hast. "Zusammen leveln" triffts da viel eher. Weil Quests waren (und werden vermutlich auch in D3) nur Randgebiet des Spiels und es gab auch nur ne Hand voll davon.



Naja, während der Levelphase sind die Quests eben die Rahmenhandlung. Aber man darf sie nicht mit den Quests in MMOs verwechseln. 
In Diablo wird dir niemand sagen "töte mal bitte 10 Wölfe", stattdessen gibt er dir eine größere Aufgabe, zu deren Erfüllung du dich (bis zu) stundenlang durch gewaltige Mobhorden schnetzelst. Dabei kannst du natürlich auch andere in "dein" Spiel einladen, die Mobs werden dann stärker, sodass der Schwierigkeitsgrad in etwa gleich bleibt.


----------



## AlterMann66 (17. April 2012)

Ich nutze gerade mal diesen Post für eine Frage.



Gerade habe ich mit Entsetzen gelesen das es in Diablo3 keine Möglichkeit gibt geziehlt mit meinen Freunden und NUR mit diesen zu spielen. Also ein selbst erstelltes Spiel NUR für meine Freunde benutzbar zu machen. Ich also gezwungen werde mit Wildfremden Leuten zu spielen statt mit den Membern meiner FL.

Ich bite um Auskunft der Betatester !


----------



## floppydrive (17. April 2012)

Nein gibt Privat und Öffentlich keine Sorge


----------



## AlterMann66 (17. April 2012)

Oh Floppy ich könnt dir busseln ^^


----------



## ego1899 (18. April 2012)

Das wär es ja, wenn man nur mit "Random-Gruppen" spielen könnte xD

Man kann im Ko-Op mit bis zu 4 Leuten seiner wahl zusammen spielen. Ja genau, dass bedeutet das es nicht möglich ist einen "Classrun" zu machen in dem alle Klassen vertreten sind.
Der Loot wird übrigens für jeden persönlich dropen, dass heißt die Zeiten aus den Vorgängern, in denen derjenige das Item bekommt der schneller klickt sind vorbei...
Würde ich mir aber sehr lustig vorstellen, gerade online mit den "wildfremden" xD


----------

